# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van ONVZ Zorgverzekeraar

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van ONVZ Zorgverzekeraar.


Bezoek de website van ONVZ Zorgverzekeraar


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met ONVZ Zorgverzekeraar.*

----------


## trampell

eigelijk best wel goede ervaringen
Ik kan ze niet altijd volgen,maar dat hoeft ook niet,ik moest laatst naar een evenwichtspolie,in tongeren belgie,dat zijn maar 35 km,maar omdat ik zittend ziekenvervoer heb moest ik naar doetinchem,over de grens moest dat vervoer apart aangevraagd worden,dan gaan we toch naar doetinchem?
op en terug,2 keer,800 km totaal,op en terug naar tongeren 2 keer zou 100 km geweest zijn,tja,dat grenstreek snappen ze niet helemaal

----------


## Kroes80

hmm.. niet veel reacties nog over ONVZ. Ik ben aan het kijken naar welke zorgverzekering ik wil. Twijfel ook nog of ik een basis met of zonder aanvullende verzekering neem. Wat ik goed vind aan ONVZ is dat zij geen commercieel bedrijf zijn, maar een vereniging en de kwaliteit in de zorg proberen te verbeteren.

----------


## witkop

Ik weet niet waar je woont,maar zeker als je in de grenstreek woont zijn zij een aanrader,ik kan elke keer kiezen,nl of be of duitsland als ik naar een arts of ziekenhuis moet
Ik heb de topfit bij hun,enne als e deze neemt,dn vraag naar de korting van cosumentenbond,scheelt mooi 5%

----------

